# Gyne Daktarin and Fragmin



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I saw my GP last week for my 25 week appointment. The GP prescribed me Gynae Daktarin for what I think is thrush, just very hot and itchy down below (externally), Canestan hasn't worked but an ice cube wrapped up numbed the area perfectly. I have read in the instructions for the cream that is shouldn't be used whilst taking anticogulants. I am injecting Fragmin and taking Asprin until 34 weeks. My GP is aware of this. 

I've not used the cream, do you think I should contact my GP or would it be OK to use the cream?

Thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shell,

Sorry was away on holiday and still trying to catch up. Did you manage to speak to GP about this?

You can use this cream with Fragmin injection if you need to (the warning is a bit misleading as it is referring to an interaction between the drug and oral anticoagulants i.e. warfarin)

Hope you find relief soon 
Maz x


----------

